# New Drag Setup GTO spares and 17 GTO wheels with M/T ET Streets



## filmnews (Feb 13, 2011)

I picked this set up last night from another GTO owner. I am running GTO spares in the front (M&H tires soon) and 17 inch painted black GTo wheels with 275/40/17 M/T ET Streets. I have MPV bags on order. 


























What the car looks like with street setup.


----------

